# Dispatch Sub-Forum



## DuctusExemplo (May 24, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but it would be great to have a Dispatcher sub-forum.

Of course, if there already is one that I am overlooking... disregard.

Ductus


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/dispatch-communications.14/


----------



## DuctusExemplo (May 24, 2010)

Very well, thank you kind sir.​


----------

